# Need good Cobia recipe



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

just got some cobia and wanted some good recipes. thanks in advance.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Olive oil, garlic, lemon juice, salt, pepper, fresh orgegano,splash of balsamic vinegar, drizzle over the fish and let sit in the fridge, get your grill hot as hell and grill it up.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds good, i'll give it a try and let you know how it turned out. thanks for your help.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

cornmeal, salt, pepper and hot grease

cant go wrong with that one


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *kingling (5/10/2009)*cornmeal, salt, pepper and hot grease
> 
> cant go wrong with that one


x2


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

i usually fry my fish by soaking it in hot sauce for about 20 minutes, battering in flour and cornmeal and pepper then fry. takes away the hotness of the hot sauce but you still get all the flavor of it. if you try it that way i do believe you'll love it. and thanks for your responses.


----------



## MRS. LITECATCH (May 11, 2009)

Scott will generally tell you that his favorite fried fish is grilled fish. It takes a lot of practice to determine what is a good recipe for grilled fish. What we both recommend,and many of you have seen step by step on the green egg, is simple and is as follows: 

Cut out out the blood line in the fish and then cut in even pieces so that they cook evenly. 

Once you have divided the filets up, you want to coat in the olive oil that you purchase from Shorline Deli on Main Street. 

I know that any of you that have gone in Shoreline Deli have gotten the same "spill" from the owner but I can tell you from experience that it does make a difference, and that his olive oil is superior and does make a HUGE difference in taste. 

Once you have coated the fish, season by "patting" with Chef Paul Prudhomme's blackened redfish seasoning and galic powder. If you have to add a little more olive oil by hand to keep moist it is OK.. You can also add sesame seeds, or finely crushed pecans on top of the seasoning for a little crunch. Make sure to season both sides of the fish before you put on the grill. We use wine barrel smoke chips, and try to keep the Green Egg at about 325 degrees. Keep the fish on each side to get a little bit of a "crunch" before you flip. Fish is done when it "flakes"

If you want to make your own blackening seasoning, the following is the best that I have tried and like:

5 tbsp sweet parika

1/4 c salt

1/4 c garlic powder

2 tbsp dried oregano

2 tbsp dried thyme

2 tbsp onion powder

2 tbsp freshly ground black pepper

2 tbsp ground ground red pepper

Enjoy, we do!!!!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *MRS. LITECATCH (5/10/2009)*Scott will generally tell you that his favorite fried fish is grilled fish. It takes a lot of practice to determine what is a good recipe for grilled fish. What we both recommend,and many of you have seen step by step on the green egg, is simple and is as follows:
> 
> Cut out out the blood line in the fish and then cut in even pieces so that they cook evenly.
> 
> ...




If its the oil in the green can, its very good. I lived with a greek family one summer anda lotthe food was preped and cooked with it. I would comment to the mom on how good the grilled meat or the potatoes were , and she would always point to the oil and shout, "you see that oil? Its made with greek olives. The best".


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *MRS. LITECATCH (5/10/2009)*Scott will generally tell you that his favorite fried fish is grilled fish. It takes a lot of practice to determine what is a good recipe for grilled fish. What we both recommend,and many of you have seen step by step on the green egg, is simple and is as follows:
> 
> Cut out out the blood line in the fish and then cut in even pieces so that they cook evenly.
> 
> ...


That sounds great! We caught two cobes last Saturday and I just happened to havethe redfish magic, the garlic powder and we just stocked up on the Shoreline's oil - so I thinkI'll give this a try later this week. Thanks.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Try this rub for a different approach to the usual "blackened" recipe:

(Measurements are for about 1 lbto2 lbs of cobia filets)

1 1/4 TBS Paprika

3/4 TBS Ground ginger

3/4 TBS Ground cinammon

3/4 TBS Nutmeg

1 tsp Garlic powder

1 tspSalt

1 tspPepper

1 tsp Chili powder

2 TBS butter

Mix all ingredients (except butter)in a bowl. (NOTE: If you want a slightly "sweeter" taste, add a little more cinammon.) Pat dry the cobia filets, and sprinkle the rub mixtureliberally on all sides of filets. Meltthe 2 TSP of butter in pan over medium to medium-high heat. Place filets in pan and cook for 3-7 minutes per side. Time will depend on thickness of filets. 

The finished product will look "blackened", but will have a very pleasant, sweet taste. If you're into wine, try it with a buttery Chardonnay or a dry Sauvingon Blanc.

Enjoy!:letsdrink


----------

